# The Galbert Caliper (The Turner's Tape Measure)



## mook (Apr 16, 2011)

That is cheating and you should have mastered the "correct" way before buying that item. The correct way is to turn a minimum of 10000 spindles first, without that item. (
So now how are you going to remember all the different diameters ?? Does that item talk? (
But it does look like a good item to have….


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER (Mar 5, 2011)

ah, Philip… good to hear from you. I'll let you in on a secret. It indeed does not talk, but I have a great echo in my cavernous garage, so I just call them out in order from left to right and retrieve the information from the airwaves as needed. ;=)

Seriously, I'm thinking an erasable "story stick" will be the thing to have / make. I'll figure out something, unless a good cyber (or other) friend tells me a better way.


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

I'm glad you like it. I drooled all over my computer screen when they first came out. I even designed it up in SketchUp with plans to build my own. It never happened(yet). I guess I got over it. Maybe one day though.


----------



## dkirtley (Mar 11, 2010)

If you want reusable, just paint a stick with gloss enamel and use dry erase markers. Go with a cheap yardstick and you can use the other side for measuring.


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER (Mar 5, 2011)

That's much too logical and easy… how 'bout maybe a 48" locking contour gauge with dry erase magnetic base ?


----------



## michelletwo (Feb 22, 2010)

we old folks had something just as accurate years ago..open end wrenches…totally reuseable & can be used for what they were designed to do too! But glad you like what you bought…enjoy turning


----------



## RUINTUIT (Jan 2, 2009)

I'm envious. I still get nervous using a caliper while with the spindle spinning. I do use the open end wrench method a lot and that works very well, but there are times when you need something a little thinner than a 1/4" to get into the fine work. I'm sure this would work well for that, but still a little pricey for me. I'm saving my pennies for a 16" Longworth chuck from Woodline. That's something I definitely need and would save a ton of time on the bowl bottom cleanup.


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER (Mar 5, 2011)

michelletwo, What for and how do you use open end wrenches ?


----------



## nerdkraft (Feb 19, 2010)

michelletwo - that's so simple it's genius.

David - if you are looking to get a 3/4" diameter, grab a 3/4 spanner or open ended wrench and cut until the wrench slides in.

I don't think you can get a 2" spanner but still pretty awesome idea


----------

